# App Store bloqué



## farzer (21 Septembre 2013)

Salut,

Depuis que j'ai essayé de télécharger l'application tele loisir a partir de leur site, il a ouvert app store pour commencer le téléchargement, et la j'ai eu le pop up 'le telechargement de tele loisir va commencer' avec un bouton OK. Je clique sur ok tant que je peux mais ca fait rien et je reste bloqué avec ce pop up sans plus du tout pouvoir acceder a app store.  et l'applli tele loisir s'est jamais telechargée.

Comment débloquer ça ? 

merci d'avance


----------

